

What Does It Mean that Nokia Launches 3 Smartphones on Android, Now? - amaks
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2014/02/what-does-it-mean-that-nokia-launches-3-smartphones-on-android-now-it-means-desperation-and-that-win.html

======
kispester
This is an old prearranged contract to produce low-cost android smartphones to
emerging markets way before the Microsoft deal.

------
waps
Here's what it means :

[http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2453867,00.asp](http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2453867,00.asp)

Until this spring, windows phone will have very much lacking hardware support.
Lacking low-cost platforms especially. And I would disagree that these are
android phones. They are android phones in the typical microsoft way : they're
only meant to poison the android ecosystem, not to actually contribute and
provide the best possible phones to their customers.

